# low amh only 2 eggs retrieved



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone got low amh of 4 and only retrieved 2 eggs and had 4 folliciles,i was on 375 gonal f not sure if ill be allowed another shot.


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

Blue egg- my amh is 2.2 and I got 1 egg! I'm sitting here 13 weeks pregnancy though! It can work! Xx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

*Congratulations Pretty Please i wish my first cycle worked were you the royal or private x*


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

I was with the gcrm.  Was on 225 gonal f for 5 days xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Keep up the pma blue egg hun it really only takes one xxx gl xxxx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

*Pretty please you have low amh why did they put you on a low dose im just curious as if i have to go private im considering GCRM x*


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

My AMH is 4.8 and got 3 eggs, all 3 fertilised, 2 put back and 1 in the freezer. Dee is right, it only takes 1


----------

